

New York hipsters are being encouraged to move to Detroit - geebee
http://www.businessinsider.com/move-to-detroit-campaign-in-new-york-2015-4

======
geebee
This brings back patti smith's comment about New York to me, about finding a
new city. I feel it applies every bit as much to San Francisco.

The Godmother of Punk recalled coming to New York in 1967 when she was broke
and the city was "'down and out,' and you could get a cheap apartment and
'build a whole community of transvestites or artists or writers.'" But today,
she says, "New York has closed itself off to the young and the struggling. But
there are other cities. Detroit. Poughkeepsie. New York City has been taken
away from you. So my advice is: Find a new city."

[http://gothamist.com/2010/05/03/patti_smith_suggests_finding...](http://gothamist.com/2010/05/03/patti_smith_suggests_finding_anothe.php)

------
cauterized
Detroit may or may not have a flourishing employment market or an arts scene
or a critical mass of young professionals -- I don't know. One thing I know it
doesn't have is an effective transit system and culture. Sorry, no deal.

